# efifb and garbled screen at boot up



## olafz (May 24, 2019)

Hello,
the efifb screen is garbled when the system boots.
I have tried 
	
	



```
kern.vt.fb.default_mode="1024x768"
```
 in loader.conf.local and mode 2

```
mode 2
```
 in loader.rc.local. Both did not change anything.

When I interrupt autoboot and enter
`mode 2
boot`
it works. Any ideas?


----------



## trev (May 24, 2019)

Try:

efi_max_resolution="1024x768"

in /boot/loader.conf.local


----------



## olafz (May 24, 2019)

Still no change.


----------



## Buck (May 24, 2019)

This is just a wild guess, but if it's not a Mac, maybe try disabling CSM in BIOS?


----------



## olafz (May 25, 2019)

There is no such setting.


----------



## trev (May 26, 2019)

What is the FreeBSD version? (`uname -a`)


----------



## olafz (May 26, 2019)

12.0-RELEASE-p5 amd64


----------



## trev (May 26, 2019)

Strange, efi_max_resolution worked for me with that same FreeBSD version.


----------



## olafz (May 26, 2019)

I assume it depends on the UEFI implementation. The system is a Fujitsu Lifebook P771. Old, but still fast with a long lasting battery (in Linux and Windows 7).
On my other system (Some P67 chipset Asus board from 2012), UEFI boot of FreeBSD is impossible, efifb crashes. No problem with Windows and Linux.

Perhaps FreeBSD's UEFI implementation is not very fault tolerant.


----------



## Buck (May 27, 2019)

Try DragonflyBSD, see if it works better for your EFI, especially on the machine where it crashes.


----------



## Buck (May 27, 2019)

Also I think it might be helpful to check other terminals (Alt+F2, 3, 4... I believe) if they're not garbled after you put your changes into loader.rc.local.


----------



## Phishfry (May 27, 2019)

I would try the old SC console. There are few drawbacks to it and I have to use it on some boards with bad UEFI.
/boot/loader.conf

```
kern.vty="sc"
```


----------



## Phishfry (May 28, 2019)

On the efifb problem perhaps try putting your settings in /boot/loader.conf just to test.
Maybe something with /boot/loader.conf.local is acting up.
Something does not seem right with both a /boot/loader.conf.local and /boot/loader.rc.local
Delete them both and add settings to /boot/loader.conf Then migrate if you want.


----------

